# Well behaved kitties (rare photo)



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Photographing cats are hard. Getting cats to pose for you is even harder, if not impossible. Add then the will to take a photo of TWO cats at the same time and wanting them to pose, or at least look at the camera (or very near the camera so it looks like they are posing) is completely and utterly impossible. It's almost as hard as winning the crazy million lottery.

Well... OK, I might just exaggerate a just a tiny bit, to make you feel very impressed with me. I've been trying to take a nice photo of Sam and Suzy together for a long time, but it's always something that keeps them from sitting close together and look at the camera (or near it). It's easier to take a photo of them by themselves and I've done that a few times.

This very rare photo is one of those times where it was ALMOST perfect. Suzy is not really focused on the camera but the toy just above the camera and Sam is also a bit weird looking (he is having his head back a bit, he normally looks a lot more handsome) and is looking a bit over me. 

One day.... Yes, One day I will take that photo where they BOTH are looking their best and looking at ME and my camera lens.

Until then....

This photo will do.









Suzy to the left and Sam to the right


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Petra, i know this may not have been the shot you were looking for, but this looks like it came straight out of magazine. I can't believe this has not been retouched or modified in some way. It's perfect. You have an amazing talent. 

And, they are just the most gorgeous little siblings I've ever seen!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

They are adorable!

Is there a name for that little line of fur that Siamese cats seem to have around their chest and neck area ?

Kota has it and Stix doesnt, I call it her little "swirlies".


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That's funny I never noticed it before. Now that you point it out, it reminds me of my dog. She had the same thing.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

So cute!
Oh and...."We are Siamese if you please...."


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

That is an incredible shot!


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

That picture is amazing!! You are such a great photographer... I love all of your kitty pictures.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Right on both counts!


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

That is a stunning picture. I'm sure Cleveland just waits for the camera click then turns his butt at me!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Beautiful picture!!! Petra, your shots are one of the best around here  This one is a success


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

shlanon said:


> ...."We are Siamese if you please...."


that was just what i was thinking when i saw that picture! it is such an amazing shot, i can hardly get my one kitten to pose like that, i cant imagine trying to get two! i think it looks perfect as it is, you dont really notice suzy isn't really focusing on the camera until someone mentions it, to me it looks very proffesional. well done!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Thanks guys!!! 

Can't say that they were posing really... I am a mean person and tricked them to look at the same thing... but I do must say it's hard to hold the camera in one hand, trying to hold a toy or something to keep their attention in the other and make sure you get them both in the frame. One out of 50 shots were good... well, I gave up after 50 shots and this was the last one and then I gave up. :roll:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

This is an artisitic picture and can be interpreted in so many ways - I enjoy both the quality and the beauty of your babies


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, what a great picture! I love their little so called 'swirlies' near their chest, I always have to touch Sugar's and its so soft too


----------



## Lucy_minas (Sep 4, 2004)

it looks so professional  wow real nice shot!!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

WOW gorgeous shot of very gorgeous cats.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Petra you have incredible talent. its always a joy to see your photos. You should do this for a living unless you already do??? wow what a shot of Sam and Suzy. Im blown away by the compositions of your photos.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

You are all so nice! Once we move to a house I might set up a little studio, so I can do some portraits on the side. Not as a profession, but some (hopefully) paying hobby.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

BEAUTIFUL picture!!!!! They're both so ADORABLE!!! :lol:  

and i think the "swirlies" teehee are maybe just because they're hair is short, really short. i could be rong tho!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

I wold define that pic as PERRRRFECT!!!  

Could you take a pic of that of two cats and two ferts????? THAN i would be impressed :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Petra, you're just amazing! That picture is great. Wouldn't it be awesome to be a kitty photographer for a job?? Pray tell, which digicam do you use?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

ForJazz, yeah it would be pretty fun to do that. The house we're getting (I hope) will be very close to where they are having a large cat show at least once a year, so I could have a studio in my house and have them come and have their photo taken. Then I could be my normal lazy self and not move much. *giggles*

The cam I'm using now is a Nikon Coolpix 5700 that I got a year ago. I'm now drooling over a digital SLR, which should be much more fun to use shooting cat's with since the focus and shutter speed is so much faster. More to lug around, but if I set up a small studio at home, then I wouldn't have to lug that far.


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Wow! That picture is just amazing! Looks like you have some talent there. I have a question though. How do you tell them apart? They look perfectly identical to me in that picture. :?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Well, I can always tell them apart when they turn their backsides to me  
When they are facing me it's also easy, Sam's markings in his face goes up further between his eyes than on Suzy and she is more cross-eyed (which btw none of the judges even commented on or had her disqualified for at last weekens show, so they are approved). 

The hard part is when they are sideways, then you need both side by side, since Sam's bigger than Suzy. But there's a few differences between them in profile too... just takes longer to learn to see them.

So... now you know more.... so who's who?


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

That makes sense. I figured there had to be something that let you know who was who.  Hmm, would Suzie be on the left, and Sam be on the right?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Yes!!!! now you can tell them apart from other photos on their website.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh...amazing picture. I wonder if you should do a book on siamese of if you could sell your photos. They are incredible. And believe me everyone, I have the same camera and mine look NOTHING like this no matter how many I take so it is talent all the way. Okay, so SOME of the outdoor shots are good, but NOTHING like your indoor shots! So if she's intending to upgrade her camera it must be a good one. Wow, wow, wow. Good thing you have a website for us to drool over.  

I think that hair formation on Sam & Suzy's chest is called a cowlick.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I would guess Sam's on the left and Suzy is on the right....wait you said Suzy was a little cross-eyed...okay..what is the answer..oops I just saw post above!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

You crack me up Doremi! *hugs*


----------

